# What was Fashion in the 2010's?



## Maurice Caine (Feb 19, 2021)

I keep wondering to myself, what was the last decade's strong point in fashion? Besides the Reddit Bugman look, I don't see anything from then standing out in the future, unlike the atrocities of the 70s-80s.


----------



## BingBong (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## ShortBusDriver (Feb 19, 2021)

I think the emo craze and their interest in thrift gave way to a renewed interest in traditional mens looks and workwear but with more modern fits.

You saw a real interest in stuff like pea coats, raw denim and boots. Men were starting to look like men again.

But the most iconic item of the second half of the 2010s are the diaper butted fuckboy joggers. They look dumb and no grown man should wear them for anything other than working out.

Women on the other hand seem all over the place. I shop at a grocery store next to a college and all the freshmen girls dress like it's 1985 down to the shredded stone washed jeans and Thrasher t-shirts.


----------



## Michael Jacks0n (Feb 19, 2021)

Early 2010's was this ridiculous swag-fag look, that was like a weird hybrid of ghetto and emo. Kids had those huge snapback hats with the "OBEY" logo and they had saggy pants. They looked like ghetto thugs, only less menacing. This was big in like 2011-13 or so, then petered out by mid-decade. Then since 2014 or so the man-bun and homeless guy beard became the norm for Millennial men.


----------



## Canaan (Feb 19, 2021)

probably something gay like this


----------



## RealtreeByGod (Feb 19, 2021)

Maybe I'm just jaded and detached from society so I don't pay attention, but I feel like there's been way less cultural progress since the internet age started. Like, there's a light year's difference between popular music, trends, and styles from 1977-1991, but I can't say the same for 2007-2021.


----------



## Canaan (Feb 19, 2021)

yoga pants are also a 2010 staple


----------



## LargeChoonger (Feb 19, 2021)

I honestly can't tell you. Everything before 2019 is a haze at this point


----------



## Red Hood (Feb 19, 2021)

Canaan said:


> yoga pants are also a 2010 staple


Which kind of developed into the athleisure trend. At least it's a step up from people wearing pajamas everywhere, but I KNOW YOU DON'T WORK OUT DEBBIE!


----------



## Ita Mori (Feb 19, 2021)

I legit didn't see a difference from the 00s except for scene clothing/hair dying out.
People still use skinny jeans 2 sizes too small, and joggers at their ankles.

Offtopic, I was expecting for the next big fad in metal following in the steps of hair metal, nu-metal, and metalcore to show up, and it never did. Rock is truly dead that even the suits at the record labels didn't find a genre to exploit this decade. The energy and youth are now enamored with hip hop, so rock instead languished in a limbo of sorts.
I felt fashion was the same way; limbo.


----------



## Weed Eater (Feb 19, 2021)

Here's a list of things I remember growing up during this era...

Classic Ugg boots
"I <3 Boobies!" bracelets
Silly Bandz
Boho-chic's comeback
Swag fags
Skinny jeans
Crop tops comeback
"Scene" fashion, wasn't really the same as "emo" like everyone is saying.
Flannel
"Tribal" fashion trends comeback
Leggings began their debut in the 2010s
"Millennial Pink" was the trendy pink shade
And this is more of personal opinion, but the 2010s was the general undoing of what "childhood" was supposed to be for young females. I distinctly remember feeling "out of place" when it came to the fashion. My mom did everything she could to find clothing that wasn't too tight, or too short, or a combination of the two. "Thrifting" became more trendy during this time, so that helped when it came to feeling comfortable and looking my age. The only girls who complained about school dress codes are the ones who are pissed that they couldn't just show up to school practically half naked.


----------



## Sperghetti (Feb 19, 2021)

- leggings
- high-waisted mom jeans
- dyed hair that purposely looks like the Manic Panic is fading and your roots are growing out
- eerily smooth faces on women from both drag queen makeup techniques and photo editing software


----------



## Red Hood (Feb 19, 2021)

90's fashion started getting recycled around 2016


----------



## The Last Stand (Feb 19, 2021)

Dyed hair, wearing memes, tight clothing, REVEALING clothing. Just all over the place.


----------



## Canaan (Feb 19, 2021)

The Shadow said:


> Which kind of developed into the athleisure trend. At least it's a step up from people wearing pajamas everywhere, but I KNOW YOU DON'T WORK OUT DEBBIE!


women's ultimate crime by figuring out how to fully show their ass in public while also having an out by saying it's just pants

athleisure is generally good tho as long as its publically decent


----------



## Calandrino (Feb 19, 2021)

RealtreeByGod said:


> Maybe I'm just jaded and detached from society so I don't pay attention, but I feel like there's been way less cultural progress since the internet age started. Like, there's a light year's difference between popular music, trends, and styles from 1977-1991, but I can't say the same for 2007-2021.


The Matrix was the last significant original contribution to popular culture. That is because it's true: the world ended circa the year 2000 or so, and all subsequent popular culture and fashion was generated by the machines from pre-existing media. They weren't really programmed for creativity, and "what if that old comic book character had a movie with Jurassic Park special effects but way more elaborate" is basically the best kind of idea they can come up with.


----------



## Red Hood (Feb 19, 2021)

Canaan said:


> women's ultimate crime by figuring out how to fully show their ass in public while also having an out by saying it's just pants
> 
> athleisure is generally good tho as long as its publically decent


don't get me wrong, Underarmour long sleeves in the summer has prevented many sunburns for me.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Feb 19, 2021)

Looking ugly as sin. Girls with half their head shaved and the other half dyed some nauseating cotton candy color. Soyfags with their chunky Buddy Holly glasses and pube beards. Graphic tees of video game and cartoon characters that a kid would be embarrassed to wear, let alone an adult in their 30s. It was a sad time


----------



## Niggernerd (Feb 19, 2021)

A shirt and pants


----------



## Dom Cruise (Feb 19, 2021)

I would say fashion from 2010 on was largely a hodgepodge of things that came before, rather than much in the way that was totally new.

But 2010 to 2014 was hipsters, then starting in 2015 and really becoming ubiquitous in 2016 was what I would call the Neo Punk or Hipster Punk look, the dyed hair, piercings etc, more and more women started trying to look purposely ugly and unappealing instead of cute and sexy, think the shaved on the side haircut, the ring through the nose like a damn pig, just ugly and nasty as a way to fight "muh patriarchy" I guess.

Men meanwhile started looking more and more emasculated and feminized while women became more butch, both resulting in people just looking like gross idiots instead of cool.

Oh and one thing I noticed was women's jeans went from being so low they showed the top of a girl's buttcrack in the 2000s to going up to their navels in the 2010s, which strikes me as a perfect example of how arbitrary fashion often is, like "well, we can't go any lower but it's a new decade so things have got to be different somehow, uhhhh, higher I guess?"

Also another thing I've noticed is nobody wears skirts anymore, gone are those miniskirts and jean miniskirts from the 2000s.

However ironically I feel like women's swimwear is better now than it was in the 2000s, in the 2000s it was all about maximizing skin exposure, now they brought more 90s style designs where they accentuate a woman's curves more, which to me is way sexier, but with still plenty of skin exposure (is there even such a thing as a bikini bottom that doesn't show a little cheek now?)



RealtreeByGod said:


> Maybe I'm just jaded and detached from society so I don't pay attention, but I feel like there's been way less cultural progress since the internet age started. Like, there's a light year's difference between popular music, trends, and styles from 1977-1991, but I can't say the same for 2007-2021.


Oh yeah, cultural evolution has slowed way down, you compare 1977-1991 but compare 1967 with 1981 for an even more extreme example, we are definitely not as far removed from 2007 in 2021.



The Shadow said:


> 90's fashion started getting recycled around 2016


 Like those circular sunglasses I remember were big in the 1990s and then came back into fashion in 2016.



Canaan said:


> women's ultimate crime by figuring out how to fully show their ass in public while also having an out by saying it's just pants
> 
> athleisure is generally good tho as long as its publically decent


I quite like those yoga pants to be honest.


----------



## Save Goober (Feb 20, 2021)

As a fashion follower, the 2010s was pretty devoid of fashion movements and imo just lacking appealing fashion in general. What did it really contribute? More stupid hairstyles? More casual shit? Instead of teenagers having alt styles and movements like scene or emo, the 2010s mainly had various lgbtq identities as it's alt movement. I guess athleisure was also a thing, and the instagram look for makeup, often together.

One thing I liked that I think will be fondly remembered in a couple decades is printed leggings. I can see people reviving lularoe ironically and stuff like black milk less ironically.

I think things are looking up a bit with newer stuff like cottagecore. It's at least an actual thing that tries to be aesthetic.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Feb 20, 2021)

Well, you had hipsters in the early-mid 2010's and that sort of led to stuff like women becoming ugly woke punk dangerhairs and men becoming ugly woke soy beardos.

Dyed hair, hipster glasses, side shaves, and beards. It's all so ugly and it's still a big thing in 2021. That and hip-hop.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Feb 20, 2021)

To some degree the 2010s is when American culture stopped evolving, the only real major changes were political.

Look back at the hipsters of 2010 and tell me it any way seems "retro" now, how can it be when so much of it was retro to begin with? But that's not normal, we're talking over a decade ago now, compare 2001 to 1990 for example and there's a pretty big difference.

Basically once upon a time whatever was old was just... old and stupid, people kept trying to push things forward, then at some point people just kinda... gave up and everything became some of kind of ironic riff on retro styles.

It makes me worried because the fact that culture to some degree has ground to a halt makes me wonder if societal progress as a whole has ground to a halt, it's the fucking 2020s, but where's the robots, the flying cars, the missions to Mars, the fully immersive AI? It's the future, so where's the _future? _If we want to talk technology the leap from 2000 to 2010 was fucking huge, but the leap from 2010 to 2020? Like I said, everything seems to be slowing way down and in some cases going backwards, compare Windows 10 to Windows 7.

There's just something fucky going on with the world today, these are not normal times we live in.


----------



## Maurice Caine (Feb 20, 2021)

in South America people still dress like this


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Feb 20, 2021)

Health goth, seapunk and pastel goth are new trends I recall seeing. Trends that came back include rockabilly and grunge.
 



The Shadow said:


> 90's fashion started getting recycled around 2016


Earlier than that. Mollysoda was doing it around 2011.


Then of course there was SJW chic-- problem glasses, dangerhair, clown clothes.


QuIrKy clothes themed after cats in space:


----------



## Syaoran Li (Feb 20, 2021)

💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> Health goth, seapunk and pastel goth are new trends I recall seeing.
> View attachment 1936749View attachment 1936753 View attachment 1936778
> 
> 
> ...



IIRC, weren't Seapunk and Pastel Goth from the early 2010's? Both were influences on the emerging Vaporwave aesthetic around that time.

Really, the only good artistic aesthetics from the 2010's were the stuff that came out of the Vaporwave music mini-genre and certain spin-offs like Future Funk, Mallsoft, Simpsonswave, and Fashwave (with Laborwave as the Christian Rock to Fashwave's Black Metal and Vaporwave's Rock & Roll)

It's rather telling that the best aesthetic of the 2010's is derived from a trippy warped nostalgia for the 1980's and 1990's.


----------



## Red Hood (Feb 20, 2021)

The weird thing is, the more "look at me" fashion has gotten, the more I've leaned toward going for a less is more aesthetic. Men's style icons didn't become that way by dressing like clowns- most of the time it's simply wearing decent-looking clothes that fit well. Look at Steve McQueen- eternally cool, and rarely is he pictured wearing the most ridiculous fashion excesses of his era.

Same goes for James Dean, Dean Martin, Bond-era Connery- it's just about the right fit and the right haircut. If you have a flamboyant style you need to have the personality to pull it off or it won't have an impact (the David Bowie type), you'll just be a moron dressed like a clown.


----------



## Slap47 (Feb 20, 2021)

I think we're losing the idea of having one monolithic culture. 

Sure you can point at emos, hipsters, people that wear pajamas, and fedoras but those were not very popular despite existing in every high School. 

The culture is too balkanized to really say that there was a style.


----------



## Save Goober (Feb 20, 2021)

I thought for sure health goth was a joke and not a real thing. But looking into it I find a number of articles discussing it as though it was real. That's some mandela effect shit right there.
I refuse to believe seapunk was really a thing though


----------



## Drag-on Knight 91873 (Feb 20, 2021)

Slap47 said:


> I think we're losing the idea of having one monolithic culture.
> 
> Sure you can point at emos, hipsters, people that wear pajamas, and fedoras but those were not very popular despite existing in every high School.
> 
> The culture is too balkanized to really say that there was a style.


The annoying thing about the fedora/trilbee hat is that hipsters do not commit and wear at least the zoot suit with it. Commit to the noir look with at least a trenchcoat hipster fags. T-shirts just look awful with it. 

Emo/Goths/Vamps/whatever just seem like they got shafted by their stagnant music scene.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Feb 21, 2021)

melty said:


> II thought for sure health goth was a joke and not a real thing. But looking into it I find a number of articles discussing it as though it was real. That's some mandela effect shit right there.
> I refuse to believe seapunk was really a thing though


It was, it just wasn't very popular outside Tumblr. It has a Wikipedia article and Azealia Banks made a song about it.

There was also slimepunk, I forgot to mention slimepunk.


----------



## Red Hood (Feb 21, 2021)

💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> It was, it just wasn't very popular outside Tumblr. It has a Wikipedia article and Azealia Banks made a song about it.
> 
> There was also slimepunk, I forgot to mention slimepunk.


slimepunk just sounds like crust punk before it dries.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Feb 21, 2021)

Cutting your penis off and wearing a dress.


----------



## dirtydeanna96 (Feb 21, 2021)

Calandrino said:


> The Matrix was the last significant original contribution to popular culture. That is because it's true: the world ended circa the year 2000 or so


The script was written in 1994 or 1995.
The world ended in '94
2000 was lived in a world on a wire.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Feb 21, 2021)

melty said:


> I thought for sure health goth was a joke and not a real thing. But looking into it I find a number of articles discussing it as though it was real. That's some mandela effect shit right there.
> I refuse to believe seapunk was really a thing though



Seapunk was definitely a thing outside of Tumblr but it was mostly just within the raver, convention, and club scenes in certain cities like Chicago.

"Health Goth" and Pastel Goth were things that only existed on Tumblr


----------



## Maurice Caine (Feb 21, 2021)

Drag-on Knight 91873 said:


> The annoying thing about the fedora/trilbee hat is that hipsters do not commit and wear at least the zoot suit with it. Commit to the noir look with at least a trenchcoat hipster fags. T-shirts just look awful with it.
> 
> Emo/Goths/Vamps/whatever just seem like they got shafted by their stagnant music scene.


Good trenchcoats are kinda hard to find. Stores that sell Army reenactment gear usually only sell greatcoats and perhaps the eventual overcoat but that's it. I did find this one, but I don't know if it looks good live...


----------



## LargeChoonger (Feb 21, 2021)

💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> pastel


I completely forgot about that trend. Fuck pastel aesthetics, they directly correlate with SocJus bullshit. I watched them evolve into that awful corporate/tumblr "art" of fat black women. You know exactly what I'm talking about


----------



## Hoi Polloi (Feb 21, 2021)

I think drag influenced makeup/Instagram face stands out more than any clothing trend. Heavy eyebrows, lash extensions, lip fillers, full coverage foundation and contouring. That particular style of heavy makeup transcended subcultures and fashion trends, and hung around longer.


----------



## Sperghetti (Feb 21, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> IOh and one thing I noticed was women's jeans went from being so low they showed the top of a girl's buttcrack in the 2000s to going up to their navels in the 2010s, which strikes me as a perfect example of how arbitrary fashion often is, like "well, we can't go any lower but it's a new decade so things have got to be different somehow, uhhhh, higher I guess?"


I find it kind of hilarious in a sad way. Back in the late 90's and early 00's, it was damn near _impossible_ to find women's jeans that wouldn't show off your buttcrack when you sat down. Everything was low rise or ultra low rise. Wearing jeans that went up to your waist (and worse, having your shirt tucked into them) was only something middle-aged moms did that was a holdover from the 70's and 80's. Then in the 2010's, we started getting mid rise and now _high_ rise jeans, and tucking your shirt in became a thing again. There was a brief trend a few years back for colorful jeans, and I remember seeing a light pink pair that looked _exactly_ like pants my mom had when I was a little kid.



Hoi Polloi said:


> I think drag influenced makeup/Instagram face stands out more than any clothing trend. Heavy eyebrows, lash extensions, lip fillers, full coverage foundation and contouring. That particular style of heavy makeup transcended subcultures and fashion trends, and hung around longer.


I hate this makeup trend. I hate it so much. I _especially_ hate contouring. It all just looks unnatural and bad.


Another 2010's trend: Glasses with really huge 80's style lenses, worn so only about the top 1/3 is over your eyes and the rest is over your cheekbones.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Feb 21, 2021)

💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> View attachment 1936777


This photo caused me literal physical revulsion.



Syaoran Li said:


> IIRC, weren't Seapunk and Pastel Goth from the early 2010's? Both were influences on the emerging Vaporwave aesthetic around that time.
> 
> Really, the only good artistic aesthetics from the 2010's were the stuff that came out of the Vaporwave music mini-genre and certain spin-offs like Future Funk, Mallsoft, Simpsonswave, and Fashwave (with Laborwave as the Christian Rock to Fashwave's Black Metal and Vaporwave's Rock & Roll)
> 
> It's rather telling that the best aesthetic of the 2010's is derived from a trippy warped nostalgia for the 1980's and 1990's.


The revival of synth based music is one of the only trends of the 2010s I unironically like, I was ahead of the curve on that too because I was big into synth around 2006, 2007 and 2008, your Tangerine Dream scores, Giorgio Moroder and stuff like that, before it was "hip"

But it says it all that it's a trend that evoked the past.



TalmudSperg said:


> The script was written in 1994 or 1995.
> The world ended in '94
> 2000 was lived in a world on a wire.


The world ended in the oldest year I can clearly remember? Bummer.

I didn't know the script of The Matrix goes as far back as 1994 or 1995, that's weird because it so perfectly captured the zeitgeist of the late 90s, I would have it guessed it as being written around 1997 or so, the Wachowskis were definitely on the cutting edge.



Syaoran Li said:


> Seapunk was definitely a thing outside of Tumblr but it was mostly just within the raver, convention, and club scenes in certain cities like Chicago.
> 
> "Health Goth" and Pastel Goth were things that only existed on Tumblr


Wow, seapunk, there's a word I've not heard in a long time.

You mentioning the raver, convention, and club scenes does remind me one trend I liked and that was women wearing thongs as outer wear outside of the beach.



Sperghetti said:


> I find it kind of hilarious in a sad way. Back in the late 90's and early 00's, it was damn near _impossible_ to find women's jeans that wouldn't show off your buttcrack when you sat down. Everything was low rise or ultra low rise. Wearing jeans that went up to your waist (and worse, having your shirt tucked into them) was only something middle-aged moms did that was a holdover from the 70's and 80's. Then in the 2010's, we started getting mid rise and now _high_ rise jeans, and tucking your shirt in became a thing again. There was a brief trend a few years back for colorful jeans, and I remember seeing a light pink pair that looked _exactly_ like pants my mom had when I was a little kid.
> 
> 
> I hate this makeup trend. I hate it so much. I _especially_ hate contouring. It all just looks unnatural and bad.
> ...


As a guy, I liked those low riding women's jeans, sorry.

I hate the high wasted ones, both because I just think they look dumb but I also heavily associate them with retarded "YASSSSS QUEEN SLAYYYYY!" types.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Feb 21, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> As a guy, I liked those low riding women's jeans, sorry.
> 
> I hate the high wasted ones, both because I just think they look dumb but I also heavily associate them with retarded "YASSSSS QUEEN SLAYYYYY!" types.



Meh, for me the high-wasted jeans used to be associated with old people of both genders in general as opposed to a specific political or social mindset. It kind of reminds me of what happened to Pabst Blue Ribbon.

PBR used to be the go-to "redneck" beer since it was widespread and very cheap and they marketed it towards the hillbilly and redneck crowds by sponsoring things like rodeos and advertising on country music stations.

Then around 2010 or so, it became a "hipster" beer alongside the more typical hoity-toity craft beers and IPA's. Now it's exclusively seen as the purview of dangerhairs, troons, beardos, and other more typical Woke Leftists.


----------



## John Titor (Feb 22, 2021)

I've been noticing the Sokka cut (topknot+shaved temples) has become more prominent in the later hald of the 2010s, Where they hell did that come from and why are the people who wear them such massive cunts? Women had those Ugg boots but I think they were short lived. There was also a rise of those lobe loops for both genders.

All I can remember from 2010 were the hipsters wearing basic shirt, scarves, fake glasses and hat. I suppose that bled its way into the mainstream. 2008 had that recession so I can imagine not a lot of people could afford to be fashionable in those years.


----------



## Shadfan666xxx000 (Feb 22, 2021)

The only thing worth remembering was the virgin killer sweater.


----------



## Dom Cruise (May 21, 2022)

It’s very disturbing to look back on circa 2010 hipsters and realize it’s as bygone an era to us as say 1930. 

Today the fashion is regurgitated punk or regurgitated latter 2010s fashion and it all looks like complete shit.

Maybe the only interesting thing I’ve noticed is neo goth and neo emo, zoomers reviving things from 20 years ago, not bad, but most urbanites look like genuinely mentally deranged freaks now.

It’s crazy to look back on early 2010s hipsters as a bygone thing because they themselves evoked bygone eras, so what comes next when everything is retro? Pure pants shitting insanity, that’s what. 

The good news is a couple of cousins of mine who were deep into hipster culture have now moved on and are raising families, ANTIFA troon types are likely to mass suicide ala Jonestown one day.


----------



## Padam (May 21, 2022)

Skinny clothes. The fucking skinny clothes.


----------



## Pissmaster (May 21, 2022)

Dom Cruise said:


> It’s very disturbing to look back on circa 2010 hipsters and realize it’s as bygone an era to us as say 1930.
> 
> Today the fashion is regurgitated punk or regurgitated latter 2010s fashion and it all looks like complete shit.  Maybe the only interesting thing I’ve noticed is neo goth and neo emo, zoomers reviving things from 20 years ago, not bad, but most urbanites look like genuinely mentally deranged freaks now.



I've already seen like three fat girls working at random stores wearing this:





with like "He/him" or "he/they" sharpied on.  they all three had Hitler Youth haircuts and made absolutely zero effort to speak any deeper than usual.  So I guess that's the fat girl fashion of the early 2020s.


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (May 23, 2022)

Dom Cruise said:


> Also another thing I've noticed is nobody wears skirts anymore, gone are those miniskirts and jean miniskirts from the 2000s.


I've actually started to notice a lot more zoomer girls wearing skirts, lately. At least where I live. A decent variety, at that. In terms of type, length, material, ect


----------



## Ser Prize (May 24, 2022)

💗Freddie Freaker💗 said:


> Health goth, seapunk and pastel goth are new trends I recall seeing. Trends that came back include rockabilly and grunge.
> View attachment 1936749View attachment 1936753 View attachment 1936778
> 
> 
> ...


Rockabilly is coming back? Big if true. Always wanted to be a greaser.


----------

